# How to improve memory?



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 20, 2008)

So yea ive gotten into BLD cubing abd i had my first solve today!!!

But my memo was like 10 minutes.... and execution was faster like 5 mins lol..



But my main problem is MEMO...

im using letters for CO Numbers For CP and Letter for EO/EP

How do i improve my memo?


----------



## Karthik (Feb 20, 2008)

Read the memory methods thread.Then come back if you have any more questions.


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 20, 2008)

Just practice, your brain will get used to making connections lol.

And may be learn some memo-techniques mentioned in the sticky thread. At first, my memo was pretty bad too, but then after a few solves it dropped a lot.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 20, 2008)

After a few solves you get used to it, i started off memo'ing in around 7 mins, now i just did a 37 second memo


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2008)

Your times will come down fast. You can check the memory techniques others have mentioned, but honestly your current memory method should eventually be good enough for at least sub-3 minutes, probably even sub-2 minutes. I'm guessing that just by practicing your current method, you can be less than 5 minutes in a month, if you practice enough. (I was doing 10 attempts per day to prepare for the US Open last year, and it only took me about a month of that to get down to sub-5 average.)

Congratulations! That's a great achievement! And 15 minutes is pretty good for a first BLD solve.


----------



## joey (Feb 20, 2008)

You really don't need to be asking a question like that after your first BLD solve only. You just need more practice.

Luckily I was one of those who got fast solves straight away, as my first solve was 5:24. Yup, I'm being bigheaded!


----------



## Zava (Feb 20, 2008)

joey said:


> You really don't need to be asking a question like that after your first BLD solve only. You just need more practice.
> 
> Luckily I was one of those who got fast solves straight away, as my first solve was 5:24. Yup, I'm being bigheaded!



my first was 4:44.89 
for a beginner, i think stories is a very easy memo-method.


----------



## tim (Feb 20, 2008)

Zava said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You really don't need to be asking a question like that after your first BLD solve only. You just need more practice.
> ...



And can be very fast (sub-20 memo).

btw. my first solve was something between 30 and 45 minutes


----------



## Nghia (Feb 21, 2008)

I got my first solve at 14 minutes and now my PB is 2:56 but I'm still around 4-5 minutes. I think I'm going to switch to stories.

Anyway, congrats my Vietnamese friend !


----------



## Zava (Feb 21, 2008)

yes, i'm around that time, at my bld pb it might've been around 15 sec. so, i should be happy with it, and don't change to an else memo method?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW TIM.... YOUR FIRST SOLVE WAS AROUND 30-40 MIN?! o_0 

there's some food for thought XD


----------



## tim (Feb 21, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> WOW TIM.... YOUR FIRST SOLVE WAS AROUND 30-40 MIN?! o_0
> 
> there's some food for thought XD



I couldn't solve the cube within 2 minutes at that time. And i had almost no knowledge about the cube, so i had to work quite hard to just understand macky's 3-cycle guide.
I've probably never used my mind that hard since my first bld solve .


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nghia said:


> I got my first solve at 14 minutes and now my PB is 2:56 but I'm still around 4-5 minutes. I think I'm going to switch to stories.
> 
> Anyway, congrats my Vietnamese friend !



haha do you live in viet?

Yea im thinking bout stories to...for Edges


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 21, 2008)

Also, Im deciding to use a adventure storie method with my house...and objects.

So for edges i use letter a-x so i just give each letter a object name and place them in my house?

How would i remeber my numberS?


----------



## Brian Le (Feb 22, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Nghia said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first solve at 14 minutes and now my PB is 2:56 but I'm still around 4-5 minutes. I think I'm going to switch to stories.
> ...



Viet Power! I am not a story thinker. The way I memorize is first I remember CP visually. Then EP using numbers. For example, if I wanted to cycle 1->3->2->5, I would memorize as 1325. I then memorize EO visually and CO visually. At least that's the way I do it (however, I have yet to become good at BLD).


----------



## Leo (Feb 22, 2008)

I do it exactly the same way, Brian. Except for the order I memorize in. I memorize EP > CP > CO> EO, but like you I memorize edges with numbers and everything else visually.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 22, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > Nghia said:
> ...



I dont do Cycles though.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 22, 2008)

I've switched to freestyle, and visual memo with it, and have got my times down from 1 min using numbers for EP and visual for the rest to 40-50 seconds


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've done close to 30 BLD solves, my memo has yet to improve much. at first it was 11 minutes, about three solves later is was like 7 minutes, and now it's like 5-6 minutes. I'm not concerned with geting better though. I dont plan on breaking any records. :] My only goal is to do a 2 cubes multiBLD.


----------



## Nghia (Feb 22, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Brian Le said:
> 
> 
> > andrewvo1324 said:
> ...



Andrew Vo : Yes I live in Vietnam and here there is no cube, except chinese ones which pop systematically when you try to do finger tricks...

Brian Le : What do you mean you don't do cycles ?

I memorize EP, CP, EO and CO and I solve CO, EO, CP and EP.
I've tried freestyling, but it's still very un-natural for me


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Feb 22, 2008)

No he does cycles i dont.

I do CP and EP with a j perm.

and CO in place and EO in place.


----------



## alexc (Feb 24, 2008)

I think my first blindsolve was around 10 minutes. It didn't take me long to get to sub-5. My goal now is to have more accurate and fast memo, my execution is OK for now. I can already see an improvement in it since I've started using letter pair images.


----------



## aybbyk (Feb 25, 2008)

i have started blindfolded two weeks ago, and i did 15 minutes too on the first time i solved it
i'm really not an expert, but i don't think stories is the best way to memorise : i simply remember the stickers, and as they often do some kind of patterns, by group of two or three, i now manage to learn a cube in three minutes. i prefer this method because inventing stories needs imagination, to get to a sort of code, and then you have to decode again, which is so long. by remembering directly the stickers, you can execute directly whithout having to decode the story you remembered. As i've said i'm not an expert, but i have droped my memorisation time from 5 minutes to 1min30, and i solved the cube in 6 minutes (and i did about 50 atempts only yet).
good luck !


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2008)

I get all dnf for the whole 3x3, I mess up mostly on edge memo, setup, cycle wrong way,etc. for corner only, one time last week in a boring class, I was practicing. I memorized in about 40 seconds, and finished in 2:30. During the middle of an algorithm, the teacher asked me a question and I answered him. That wasted about 30 seconds, but I was still able to finish the solve! I could not dare to go fast on algorithms BLD because I'm I afraid of messing them up. So I actually count out each move. Once I get past this and stop DNF on edges, I can expect a first successful solve of about 5 min, but that might be in months.


----------



## ROOT (Mar 29, 2008)

dont stick to just numbers and letters, remember as long as you remember it. play around with muscle memory, visual memory, number memory, letter memory, sound memory, ect, or combined. youll find a way


----------

